# Chix



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Last bunch turned loose...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Growing fast..


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Your chicks look great! Mine are 2 1/2 weeks old and I can see they're getting bigger from day to day. They are quickly outgrowing their brooder so I'm gonna move them to their new coop soon.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes sir Scott they grow fast.. right now goin thru the "ugly" stage.. I'm eager to see them all grown..


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're absolutely adorable! Thank you for starting off my day with smiles! Nothing like pics of baby chicks.


----------

